# The Day After



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I put in a new electronic sensor faucet on Wednesday. The homeowners had an outlet box under the sink but the receptacles where taken by the disposal and dishwasher so homeowner said to use power strip. 

On Thanksgiving the dishwasher didn't work, no ice being made on frig and another faucet not working. They wanted to know what I did when I installed faucet to cause these other issues. Dishwasher I unplugged and plugged back in so I wasn't laying on cord while installing faucet.

Like clockwork when one thing breaks the dominoes start to fall. I emailed HO and said the other issues stand on their own and totally unrelated to the work I performed Wednesday and just coincidental:yes: It never fails
when you go to work on someone's plumbing and another issue arises it is our fault.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I bet the brakes on their car started squealing to after u left lol


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Know what you mean. Had a customer earlier in the week with leaking gray Quest Pex in the wall. Fix the leak tell him that he need to related pipe the house cause that stuff is worse then galvanized, and that's all he had, galvanized and gray quest. Even left him with a price to do it. Later get a call that it's leaking again after hours. Go out for free I case it's a warranty. My installed fittings were bone dry and another leak stars in the same wall. Give him a price for after hours repair and biz hours. Decides on the biz hours then calls at 9:30pm canceling, because he is flying in to look at it. Tenant must have been pissed. Not much more I could do besides work for free. If I hadn't informed him and priced for a re-pipe I would have fixed the second leak free, but I warned him and it's not my pipe to warranty.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Know what you mean. Had a customer earlier in the week with leaking gray Quest Pex in the wall. Fix the leak tell him that he need to related pipe the house cause that stuff is worse then galvanized, and that's all he had, galvanized and gray quest. Even left him with a price to do it. Later get a call that it's leaking again after hours. Go out for free I case it's a warranty. My installed fittings were bone dry and another leak stars in the same wall. Give him a price for after hours repair and biz hours. Decides on the biz hours then calls at 9:30pm canceling, because he is flying in to look at it. Tenant must have been pissed. Not much more I could do besides work for free. If I hadn't informed him and priced for a re-pipe I would have fixed the second leak free, but I warned him and it's not my pipe to warranty.


Galvanized and quest, that's just asking for a whole house flood . Hopefully his insurance is up to date.:laughing:


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

justme said:


> Galvanized and quest, that's just asking for a whole house flood . Hopefully his insurance is up to date.:laughing:


I'm not familiar withvthecquest product. I had this as well owner provided fixture etc etc. highlighted initialed guess what bad faucet. Homeowner is informed by me of defective faucet it happens on occasion. HO oh well kohlervwill pick up the difference. 

Ahh no remember the highlighted clause you signed you are responsible. Homeowner I am going to ask Kohler to give me my money back fine but you still need to pay me and pay me or another plumber to replace your defective one. :whistling2:


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Yep. When we gave him the price he said "but I can get that stuff for a couple hundred dollars!!" Not the stuff we are getting. Go get the stuff for a couple hundred bucks and be ready to re water pipe again soon just like with this quest. Freaken slumlords.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

suzie said:


> I'm not familiar withvthecquest product. I had this as well owner provided fixture etc etc. highlighted initialed guess what bad faucet. Homeowner is informed by me of defective faucet it happens on occasion. HO oh well kohlervwill pick up the difference. Ahh no remember the highlighted clause you signed you are responsible. Homeowner I am going to ask Kohler to give me my money back fine but you still need to pay me and pay me or another plumber to replace your defective one. :whistling2:


darn tooten!! That's how we do it. You want to save the mark up then you take the risk not me!!


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

KOHLER seems to be going down hill big time too. I even converted from recommending KOHLER WCs to TOTOs.


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

its funny to me how many plumbers call that **** quest. Im not being nit picky here or anything; its just my fascination with language, dialects and words in general. but its not Q U E S T its Q E S T. pronounced "Kest" although I prefer to call it trailer park pipe, cuz thats where i find it most.


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> KOHLER seems to be going down hill big time too. I even converted from recommending KOHLER WCs to TOTOs.


YES! complete agreement. shame that Kohler went the way of most american companies. I love my country (and im quite fond of Wisconsin too, where Kohler is) but they really are going down hill quality-wise. I wish I could offer something as good as a Japanese toilet that was made here on US soil. but I cant.

and please... don't even try to talk to me about Gerber.:no:


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

PathMaker said:


> YES! complete agreement. shame that Kohler went the way of most american companies. I love my country (and im quite fond of Wisconsin too, where Kohler is) but they really are going down hill quality-wise. I wish I could offer something as good as a Japanese toilet that was made here on US soil. but I cant. and please... don't even try to talk to me about Gerber.:no:


 Agreed. Not a Gerber fan either.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PathMaker said:


> YES! complete agreement. shame that Kohler went the way of most american companies. I love my country (and im quite fond of Wisconsin too, where Kohler is) but they really are going down hill quality-wise. I wish I could offer something as good as a Japanese toilet that was made here on US soil. but I cant.
> 
> and please... don't even try to talk to me about Gerber.:no:


Only thing good about Gerber is their twist turn tub waste...


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Kohler makes different grade products. Home Depot sells the plastic junk kohler faucets and real plumbing suppliers sells the better grade which is made with brass. I don't really have any problems with Kohler products that don't come from Home Depot.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

jmc12185 said:


> Kohler makes different grade products. Home Depot sells the plastic junk kohler faucets and real plumbing suppliers sells the better grade which is made with brass. I don't really have any problems with Kohler products that don't come from Home Depot. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I have. Look I used to be a big KOHLER fan, but they are downgrading their quality on ALL their products. I used to tell people KOHLER is great just stay away from Sterling. I have seen issues with KOHLER in nice homes on faucets purchased from real supply houses like FERGUSON. I would still take a KOHLER over Glacier Bay but find Delta to be more reliable lately.


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm so fed up paying top dollar for material and getting crappy material!!!! Real sad how far downhill Kohler has gone...oh and if your bored and want a good laugh call there tech support!!...they basically just read you what there website states.. Total lack of management being in touch with what's really needed... But it's most everything..just installed a 2" Wilkens 600... Set it at 65 psi. Just like I have been doing for years.. Got a call from the building the other day it's squealing like a *****!!!! Street psi is 165..


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Yep. Had a few PRV duds from Watts before. Putting in one Monday. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Agreed. Not a Gerber fan either.


I love Gerber toilets....hate my gerber supplier. Why your hatred?


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

No hatred just not a fan.


----------



## gordyloo (Dec 7, 2013)

Electric faucets are just a problem waiting to happen. Should've just sold a regular Moen or Delta.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Have had problems with Moen. Not a bad company, but had better luck with Delta


----------



## gordyloo (Dec 7, 2013)

I agree delta is a bettr kitchen faucet. I don't like electric resi faucets though.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Heads up Gordy. You need to go to intros and post a introduction before the mob comes with their torches and pitchforks.


----------



## gordyloo (Dec 7, 2013)

Got it.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Hillside said:


> I bet the brakes on their car started squealing to after u left lol


 very funny


----------

